# pedestal drill VFD



## Ryan (Nov 23, 2013)

Just purchased a used (almost new, actually) three phase pedestal drill specifically to add a variable frequency drive (VFD) for easy speed adjustment. haven't taken delivery yet. This is the same model: http://www.wotol.com/1-machtech-bd35-drilling-machine/second-hand-machinery/prod_id/982862   MT3 , would probably have been more appropriate for that size drill press 

I'm wondering if anyone has converted a drill press and did they find it useful to install a braking resistor module onto the VFD? I'm thinking specifically in terms of power tapping by being able to quickly reverse the spindle.

I had thought about either getting a VFD with a removable keypad and mounting that on the front of an enclosure containing the actual VFD. You can also see the LCD  display with that setup or perhaps using the  existing power and reverse swhich on the drill & adding a pot. 

There are plenty of places in the US and UK selling VFDs online for cheap prices, but I haven't found really any in Melbourne, let alone Australia that list prices. Anybody  manage to find one  in Melbourne?so far I've only found big industrial suppliers  or companies that do electric motor maintenance.


----------



## russ57 (Nov 23, 2013)

I got my 'powtran' brand vfd off eBay from a guy in Doncaster.  It has the advantage that it can be set to 415v output in case your motor can't be set to star configuration. Not sure if they are still around though.


----------



## Sshire (Nov 23, 2013)

Ryan
Don't know if this will apply to your drill press but...

I have a VFD with braking resistor on the Bridgeport. The removable front panel is on a 6' cable. I made a magnetic mount for it so it sticks to the table or the vise.

Power tapping is done in back gear with the VFD cranked down to about 25%. 
When i hit the reverse button, the spindle reverses direction in less than a revolution.


----------

